
What's new in Gmail - niyazpk
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=184497
======
ydant
The removal of the ability to quickly select unread messages is proving to be
an annoyance. I know I can select it from the checkbox dropdown, but I used
that link constantly in my multi-inboxes set-up. Now having to do it in two
clicks is less convenient.

